# Some Pasture Weeds



## Smokey (Jun 14, 2008)

Man was I bored.
Walked around trying to find something to photograph.
All of these items are about the size of a dime.
I need some better glass for this kind of picture taking


----------



## leo (Jun 14, 2008)

*pretty*

thanks for posting them


----------



## Hoss (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd say you did fine on them.  Neat shots of the little stuff.  Thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 14, 2008)

You and F1 are making me feel bad. I need to get out and take some pics.
Good ones Buddy.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 14, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> *You and F1 *are making me feel bad. I need to get out and take some pics.
> Good ones Buddy.



Thanks for the compliment but I'm far from being in F1's league.


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 14, 2008)

nicely done smokey


----------



## rip18 (Jun 14, 2008)

Smokey said:


> Thanks for the compliment but I'm far from being in F1's league.


  Easy there, guru - you underestimate yourself...

You need to get bored more often because you sure did justice to those "weeds"!


----------



## Smokey (Jun 16, 2008)

rip18 said:


> Easy there, guru - you underestimate yourself...
> 
> You need to get bored more often because you sure did justice to those "weeds"!



....Cowboy guru
havent quite made it to F1, DRB1313, Hoss, Leo, Rip18, Jason308 status just yet.........


----------

